# Immunosuppression Mgmt diagnosis



## ASH527 (Jan 19, 2009)

Looking for diagnosis code for immunosuppression management 
Would code V58.12 be suffiecient and help/comments would be appreciated.


----------



## sthibo (Jan 19, 2009)

V58.12 is encounter for antineoplastic immunotherapy. This is for the administration of the drug. You need to provide more info. on this visit.


----------

